# what to do with calciworm flies?



## BeckysBeardy (Apr 8, 2013)

Hiya, I brought some calci worms for my bearded dragon and it says not to release them as they are not native to the uk. However some are getting to the stage of turning into flies inside the pot. What do I do with them? Can I let the flies go outside?
Thanks x


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't let the flies outside, as you've said, they aren't native. You can try feeding them to your beardy, although he may have a hard time catching them! That or freeze them.


----------



## BeckysBeardy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks  will give feeding them a go but I doubt he'll get them..
Hes a bit useless  with the freezer shall I just put them in a bag or something and leave them for a few hours? Is that humane...im a bit sensitive, even about bugs haha? Xx


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah that should be fine. Freezing is probably the most humane way to do it, unless you fancy squishing them!


----------



## BeckysBeardy (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool thanks....and as tempting as that sounds I think ill stick with freezing!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I feed them to my frogs and my lizards. They catch them in the end.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

BSF are common in Southern Europe. So they will be freqently be introduced accidentally from here. They love fruit that is going off. 

This time of year they would quickly die. It is too cold in the Uk to establish there. They need temps around 29c for a few months to breed well.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

my agama goes nuts for them - in fact I hold some back to hatch as treats for him


----------

